# Remapping - Vauxhall Vectra



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi all, 

Does anybody on here have a remapped car, or advice when it comes to remapping? 

I currently have a Vauxhall vectra 1.9CDTI 150bhp, which i'm debating getting remapped. 

The two options i have are a place in Leeds called SPTuning, and a member off the Vectra-C forum - Both have very good feedback. Both come in at around the same price, after factoring in Diesel to get to them. 

Both offer similar results, up to 40bhp more, and 80nm of torque, taking the car from 150bhp & 320nm to 190bhp and 400nm. 

My question is, would you stick with the known company, or trust someone who may not be as big, but their maps are very well regarded? 

I'm really in two minds over the whole remapping lark, as i want the car to last, but i also want to have more fun in it. 

Any thoughts on the dialemma are very much appreciated!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

A known company imo

What price have you been quoted by both?


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> A known company imo
> 
> What price have you been quoted by both?


SPTuning want £225, the other wants £120 but it's a 400 mile round trip so would come to around £200 all in, but 8 hours of my time gone.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Go to RStuning in Leeds instead.


Big name in the Renaultsport community and well regarded.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Corfate said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anybody on here have a remapped car, or advice when it comes to remapping?
> 
> ...


Who is the member from Vec C?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

the 150s respond great to a map


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

-Jamie- said:


> Go to RStuning in Leeds instead.
> 
> Big name in the Renaultsport community and well regarded.


Thank you, will take a look at their website 



Raimon said:


> Who is the member from Vec C?


Littleteapot i think his name is


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Corfate said:


> Littleteapot i think his name is


That guy is amazing, he is very experienced with that engine. I haven't had any work done by him, but he has high reputation. I have also recommended another vec c member to him, and the guy i recommended was very pleased with his work. It was a shame he was not remapper when i had my old vec c remapped instead i took it to a well known remapper and paid £500 for the remap, wish he done it sooner.

Also you can try contacting Paulvectrac, he is also another reputatable remapper. He works for GPTuning.

And finally simmo3187, i know this guy he has done quite a few cars. Here is his website. http://www.promaptuning.co.uk/

All these guys are on vec c forum.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

imo RND Motorsport at york are the people to talk to but RS tuning are also good but dont find the customer service to be as good.

I'm on astra owners network and we have alot of 1.9 engines on there including my own which is highly tuned.


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Celtic Tuning are highly thought of, although they are in Cornwall they do have agents around the country that will come to you. I've been running their stage 2 on a 2007 2.2ictdi Civic for nearly 2yrs.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Thinking about it, maybe 4 hours is a stupid distance to travel.. 

I've emailled RND Motorsport for a price and info Tomelmer


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Corfate said:


> Thinking about it, maybe 4 hours is a stupid distance to travel..
> 
> I've emailled RND Motorsport for a price and info Tomelmer


I made a 660 mile round trip but turned it into a 3 day mini break plus a £95 discount and several runs on their dyno was well worth it.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Corfate said:


> I've emailled RND Motorsport for a price and info Tomelmer


Nice one there good lads there and they do look after you. Also Bo Neilson and a good friend Will both have there time attack cars tuned by them.

My other half will be taking her car there too in a month or 2's time afte her endless searches for people :thumb:


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

tomelmer said:


> Nice one there good lads there and they do look after you. Also Bo Neilson and a good friend Will both have there time attack cars tuned by them.
> 
> My other half will be taking her car there too in a month or 2's time afte her endless searches for people :thumb:


Do you have an idea of costings? Waiting for an email back, but i'm pretty impatient! Haha


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Id personally go to a person. There more likely to MAP it rather than chip it. Regardless what the company says. They may get good results, im not saying they wont but thats my preference.
I know a guy who builds his on ecu's and can write a map from what hardware/software is on the vehicle if aftermarket parts fitted
Last one he did was a 200sx engine with hybrid turbo + other parts. He will then continue to map it on a rolling road.
Theres a few in my area that offer mapping yet dont have a rolling road so unsure of how they do it tbh


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Gearbox ok?


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> Gearbox ok?


Yeah, new DMF and clutch less than 5k ago


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Corfate said:


> Yeah, new DMF and clutch less than 5k ago


I went with SMF and 8 paddle from C&G at Leeds.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

foggy4ever said:


> I went with SMF and 8 paddle from C&G at Leeds.


Oh cool, how you finding it?

I was told it coldn't be done as the engine would destroy it after a while with the vibrations/torque lol


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Corfate said:


> Oh cool, how you finding it?
> 
> I was told it coldn't be done as the engine would destroy it after a while with the vibrations/torque lol


You get a little judder now and again but worth it for the extra power, I'm know expert but there is some sort of dampening built into the clutch. They have 3 new versions for the Civic with a new twin plate system from the states that should hold over 700ft/lbs.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have had my Saab 93 TTiD recently remapped...also had the EGR Valved turned off and the DPF deleted. The block is pretty much the same as the Vectra (Fiat engine actually) and it is a compete animal now...ok it had the twin turbos but still.

Oh and the MPG had gone up a huge chunk I am getting about 150+ miles more from a tank now (driving on cruise on mootorways at 60-65mph).

Oh and its now running 220bhp and about 355 lb/ft


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have had my Saab 93 TTiD recently remapped...also had the EGR Valved turned off and the DPF deleted. The block is pretty much the same as the Vectra (Fiat engine actually) and it is a compete animal now...ok it had the twin turbos but still.
> 
> Oh and the MPG had gone up a huge chunk I am getting about 150+ miles more from a tank now (driving on cruise on mootorways at 60-65mph).
> 
> Oh and its now running 220bhp and about 355 lb/ft


I do kind of regret not getting the Saab, but i didn't realise it was the same engine until i'd had the car a month or so haha.

Think i'd leave the DPF in, but get the EGR blanked and mapped out as they seem to go wrong quite frequently.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a DPF....it just has nothing inside it.

You know when you give it some welly.....nice big cloud of smoke


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have a DPF....it just has nothing inside it.
> 
> You know when you give it some welly.....nice big cloud of smoke


I've heard of quite a few people doing that actually. Any ideas of costs, and how it effects emissions come MOT time? 

Haha, mine only lets out a small puff of smoke if i boot 2nd gear... Kind of disappointing really in a way haha


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

If it's an older car it should pass the MOT if it was anything past a 2012/3 you might have issues. Its not too much of a problem for me as I have a sensible MOT place.


----------



## tomelmer (Jul 16, 2008)

Corfate said:


> Do you have an idea of costings? Waiting for an email back, but i'm pretty impatient! Haha


i'll have to ask the missus what they quoted will let you know asap if they don't come back before I do.


----------



## mally (Jul 15, 2006)

I've had work done by Littleteapot and Nutron too. The knowledge that those 2 have of the z19dth and mapping is amazing. I'd recommend them over any company for mapping and other advice about this engine.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a 2005 Megane 225 Trophy which has been running a re-map since about 2008. The previous owner had it mapped by K-Tec back in the day when they got their maps from RS Tuning who many would consider one of the best companies for mapping RenaultSports. 

The car has 45k now so I would say has done probably 20k+ on the re-map and drives perfectly. The car has been serviced yearly regardless of the mileage anyway but I would say that's the only thing I'd consider essential (as with any car anyway). 

My main advice would be to use a company that are known for re-mapping your make/model of car or that specialise in diesels. Ideally if the re-map available for your car has been available for a while, see if the owners club has people with that map already.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Corfate said:


> I do kind of regret not getting the Saab, but i didn't realise it was the same engine until i'd had the car a month or so haha.
> 
> Think i'd leave the DPF in, but get the EGR blanked and mapped out as they seem to go wrong quite frequently.


Is your car an automatic? if not it does not have DPF.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

-Jamie- said:


> Go to RStuning in Leeds instead.
> 
> Big name in the Renaultsport community and well regarded.


Not got a very good name in the Mazda MPS world!!!!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

mally said:


> I've had work done by Littleteapot and Nutron too. The knowledge that those 2 have of the z19dth and mapping is amazing. I'd recommend them over any company for mapping and other advice about this engine.


Exactly my point, i got no response from the OP, he rather listen to people who recommend a company rather than a private tuner.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Alex_225 said:


> I have a 2005 Megane 225 Trophy which has been running a re-map since about 2008. The previous owner had it mapped by K-Tec back in the day when they got their maps from RS Tuning who many would consider one of the best companies for mapping RenaultSports.
> 
> The car has 45k now so I would say has done probably 20k+ on the re-map and drives perfectly. The car has been serviced yearly regardless of the mileage anyway but I would say that's the only thing I'd consider essential (as with any car anyway).
> 
> My main advice would be to use a company that are known for re-mapping your make/model of car or that specialise in diesels. Ideally if the re-map available for your car has been available for a while, see if the owners club has people with that map already.


Brilliant, thanks for your insight. I've been enquiring into how many Vectras they've each worked on before, so just waiting for replies now 



Raimon said:


> Is your car an automatic? if not it does not have DPF.


No, it's a manual. Oh - i was pretty sure that it did have a DPF?



Raimon said:


> Exactly my point, i got no response from the OP, he rather listen to people who recommend a company rather than a private tuner.


No, it's not that, it's just that all the independant private tuners are down south, a good 4 hours drive. I didn't reply to your comment as i was out and about and simply forgot when i got back on a pc - i do appreciate everybodys inputs.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

Corfate said:


> No, it's a manual. Oh - i was pretty sure that it did have a DPF?
> 
> all the independant private tuners are down south, a good 4 hours drive. I didn't reply to your comment as i was out and about and simply forgot when i got back on a pc - i do appreciate everybodys inputs.


Paulvectrac is a mobile remapper from up north you can try giving him a pm.

From what i know, DPF are fitted to

Vectra C Estate (Manual or Automatic)
Signum (Manual or Automatic)
Vectra C Hatchback Automatic
Vectra C 3.0 V6 CDTI

I had a facelift Vectra C SRI 150 CDTI Hatchback Manual for 6 years. So DPF are new systems to me.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

You can also check by on the drivers door plate look at the last number on the plate; it will either be:

0.5 - You have a DPF
1.20 - You don't have DPF


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

danwel said:


> Not got a very good name in the Mazda MPS world!!!!


Not the first time i have heard comments about them on a different make/model TBH but going by experience in the RenaultSport world they are spot on


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

-Jamie- said:


> Not the first time i have heard comments about them on a different make/model TBH but going by experience in the RenaultSport world they are spot on


Totally agree, Renaultsport wise they seem to get very good press but out side of that they seem to struggle. The owner Paul is a bit no a lot of an arrogant to55er imo


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I also had my Z19DTH vectra mapped my Paul (littleteapot)

Did an awesome job, I actually had a call from the current owner who purchased the car which has had a couple of owners since I had it, he wanted to know what had been done to it as it completely destroyed his friends V6 3.0 CDTI!

Mine was an animal, would spin up in 3rd in the dry.

Spent all day with Paul, he is such a perfectionist & I'd recommend him over a garage any day. A lot of garages don't know much about every single engine/ecu they work with so can never get it as spot on as Paul who has studied hours and hours on just this one engine.

BTW there's a guy on Vec-c and VX-enthusiast who is also highly recommended, he lives in Leeds too so nice and local for you.


----------



## swirlyboy (Apr 14, 2011)

mally said:


> I've had work done by Littleteapot and Nutron too. The knowledge that those 2 have of the z19dth and mapping is amazing. I'd recommend them over any company for mapping and other advice about this engine.


^^^^ this.

As good as RND are, I wouldn't be taking a diesel there.


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

BTW there's a guy on Vec-c and VX-enthusiast who is also highly recommended, he lives in Leeds too so nice and local for you.[/QUOTE]

Paulvectrac is a top bloke and definitely knows his stuff. Who's the guy from Leeds?


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Eeeeek, now i'm in two minds again, SPTuning or a long travel lol. 

Indeed, if you could pass the name of the person in Leeds, that would be much appreciated. Going to drop Littleteapot another message and see if he's up my way anytime soon  

Off out in the car again soon, so will check the door for the number


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

Decision made i think, travel to Littleteapot. 

He must be good from the comments on here - should work out a tiny bit cheaper too. 

Thanks for all your inputs peoples, i really appreciate it!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

JJ0063 said:


> I also had my Z19DTH vectra mapped my Paul (littleteapot)
> 
> Did an awesome job, I actually had a call from the current owner who purchased the car which has had a couple of owners since I had it, he wanted to know what had been done to it as it completely destroyed his friends V6 3.0 CDTI!
> 
> ...


That just sounds annoying. I would want to be able to cater my map to give a progressive feel not just a dollop of torque then nothing


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

As mentioned littleteapot specialises in just that one engine, his technical expertise will be excellent. He will be able to tune it the way you want it.


----------



## mick616 (Aug 16, 2013)

I had my Vec c remapped by paulvectrac, did a fantastic job, still makes me smile every time I drive it, in fact my pal has a signum and I took him to paul too as he wanted his done after driving mine. Can definitely recommend paul v c.


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

msv said:


> BTW there's a guy on Vec-c and VX-enthusiast who is also highly recommended, he lives in Leeds too so nice and local for you.


Paulvectrac is a top bloke and definitely knows his stuff. Who's the guy from Leeds?[/QUOTE]

Sorry it was Paul, I'm getting locations mixed up!


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

JJ0063 said:


> Paulvectrac is a top bloke and definitely knows his stuff. Who's the guy from Leeds?
> Sorry it was Paul, I'm getting locations mixed up!


Isn't Paul from morecambe, Lancashire


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

Raimon said:


> Isn't Paul from morecambe, Lancashire


Yea he is mate. I think hes going to t rolling road @RStuning meet in Feb and mapping 1 of the lads Vectra 1.9cdti 150s there.


----------

